# Gandorf is 7mos!



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi everybody,
We know you like pictures so here is a couple of Gandorf (Gandy) who will be 7 months old Friday. He just got back home from his new groomer who lives about 3 blocks from us who we found while on a walk in our neighborhood. She has an air conditioned shop all set up in her garage. Sorry I couldn't get some better shots but he won't stay still! He now weighs 12.4 pounds and seems to be stopping at that weight.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Wow, he looks absolutely beautiful. It will be interesting to see his coloring change more as he grows/matures.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's so cute! It looks like your groomer did a good job, and I really like his coloring. How is life with Gandy?


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Gorgeous...*

With a havanese you get several dogs in one...and I'll bet he keeps changing. What a good looking dog!


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Sheri said:


> He's so cute! It looks like your groomer did a good job, and I really like his coloring. How is life with Gandy?


Life with Gandy could not be better! He has mastered his outdoor potty breaks and has been a long time since any accidents in the house, although it is so funny when we put him in his carrier in the car he whines just a little for maybe a couple of minutes, mind you he has been outside to potty before we leave and we take him to Pet Club or Petsmart and the last three times we have done this he has pooped in their store! He got neutered last week and came thru with flying colors, never even needed an e-collar and never really even paid any attention to the ordeal. When he was on Innova food he had a lot of brownish red streaks from his eyes and since he has been on Natural Balance for about a month now the streaks have pretty much disappeared so the problem may lie in what food they are eating? He also decided that he was not sleeping alone any more in the kitchen as he "found" his barker and lets us know that he wants to be with us at night, so you guessed it, right in bed with us, oh well our 2 previous Lhasa's slept with us too so one is better than two I guess. he also could not get a bath today because of his surgery, so the groomer really did a great job.
Gene


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Gene,

He was a beautiful puppy and he's growing into a beautiful dog. I see he's lightened up a great deal just as Bailey did. Your groomer did a great job. I'm so happy you're having such a positive experience with him.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Gandy is a beautiful boy! What fun to watch his coloring as it changes. What a treat to have found a good groomer *and* only three blocks away!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh my he is soooo gorgeous!!! Of course I am partial to Havanese.

Holly & Murphy Moe


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh my goodness, be still my heart. Gandy is a doll. He's gorgeous and looks so sweet. Beautiful pup!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Gandy is gorgeous! Love his name, I bet you don't run into many dogs with the same name.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

OMG...he is a handsome guy. Isn't it amazing at how much they change. Beautiful little boy you have.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Adorable, adorable, adorable!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

I am so happy for your family and Gandy as well!
He is a handsome havanese.
So glad he found his voice and is making his needs known. Sounds smart too.
little hugs from me to him!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

His coloring is just great!
He's beautiful.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

He's so handsome and getting so big. I love to watch the color changes. Thanks for posting pictures.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

He is gorgeous. I wish I had a groomer that could do such a great job! Gitter always looks like a Shih Tzu when mine is done.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Awww, Gandy is just beautiful!!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Gandy is adorable. I like his cut. Thanks for giving us an update and sharing some pics.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He is so cute and love the color change. He has a beautiful face. The groomer did a nice job on him.


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

His cut is beautiful. You are lucky to have a great groomer so close to home. I love his color and that sweet face.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie and a fun age. He sure has changed in color (part of the fun of the breed!)


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

So cute! Gandy is adorable. At 7 months and 12.4 I think he still has a way yo go.

My Rico was about 13lbs. at that age, but now is a whopping 18.5! He's a giant compared to Lucy (1 year and 10.5). But I love him all the more.....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

What a gorgeous boy! You groomer did a great job! I love that age, they still look like puppies and give an inkling of what they would like like as adults. What a cuite pie Gandorf is!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Gandorf is adorable!
Gina


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

He is just lovely! Hard to believe he's the same dog in your avatar...


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gandy is just beautiful ! What a gorgeous boy you have. I love his 'do'. He looks incredibly soft. Interesting about the change of food getting rid of his reddish streaks.


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Here is another pic of our dear Gandorf (Gandy) he is almost 10 months old now and just got groomed today. He is so hard to get a good pic because he just won't stay still long and it is 108 outside today and he wanted back in!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gandy is gorgeous! thanks for the picts. So happy everything is wonderful.


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

He's handsome in his very nice haircut!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Gandy is one handsome Hav!! The color changes are unbelievable. He certainly has grown into a beautiful boy.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow-he's beautiful!!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

He is beautiful!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gandy is gorgeous and handsome and a good-boy and smart and cute and fun.
Thanks so much for updating us with a pic. And so happy for you both that you have this wonderful havanese in your life!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

He is soooo adorable.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He just keeps getting more gorgeous! Love his cut. Can you send me your groomer?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's so handsome!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gandorf is gorgeous !!!!!! What a beautiful boy.


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks everybody and Gandy thanks you all too!


----------



## murphymoesmamma (Apr 1, 2009)

I fell in love with Gandy the very first time I saw a pic of him. I think all Havs are gorgeous but Gandy is in class of his own. He is just fabulous. Please post more pics.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Gandy is so handsome. He's getting to be such a big boy.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Gandy is so handsome! Just curious, what does he weigh at 10 months?
Carole


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

He's reallllly cute!!!


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

mellowbo said:


> Gandy is so handsome! Just curious, what does he weigh at 10 months?
> Carole


He weighs 14 pounds today


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

murphymoesmamma said:


> I fell in love with Gandy the very first time I saw a pic of him. I think all Havs are gorgeous but Gandy is in class of his own. He is just fabulous. Please post more pics.


Here is a couple more


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I hope you never cut him and lose the black tips on his hair--he's so classy with that color! Love it.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Such a dramatic change in color! I just love that about havanese, like a box of chocolates!
Carole


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

I agree with Sheri, he's gorgeous with the tips of black. 

Love how Carole says they're like a box of chocolates!!! My breeder has that wording on her website with a pic of dogs in a box of chocolates...with flavors like Peaches and Cream, Oreo or Vanilla Chocolate and says....'may contain a few nuts'! Isn't that the truth???

At 10 months old, can you predict his adult weight??? I know I'm obsessive, but I am really curious about how soon they reach adult size and how to tell that.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Metchosin said:


> I agree with Sheri, he's gorgeous with the tips of black.
> 
> Love how Carole says they're like a box of chocolates!!! My breeder has that wording on her website with a pic of dogs in a box of chocolates...with flavors like Peaches and Cream, Oreo or Vanilla Chocolate and says....'may contain a few nuts'! Isn't that the truth???
> 
> At 10 months old, can you predict his adult weight??? I know I'm obsessive, but I am really curious about how soon they reach adult size and how to tell that.


The height and weight thread was just bumped up. You may be interested in that thread.
Carole


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, I'll check that out!!!
I'm glad you have found a groomer you like. I've been following the 'serena bangs' on this site and am hoping to have my boy look like that. I bath him myself, but once every 6 weeks or so, I'm planning to have help getting his face cut. 
But, my boy is all black. Your sweetie has a lovely mix of colours. I love that look!!!


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

He's beautiful!


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Gandorf is now 1 year old, time sure flies! He is still holding near 14 pounds and is still just as sweet as he ever was. Not very good pics this time took them inside under led lights we put in the kitchen so they cast a little different look, and as usual he won't stay still long. I was trying to entice him with his favorite treats. He got a nice toy present today and a peanut butter ice cream cup too.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

He's a very handsome boy! Happy birthday, Gandorf!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Gandorf is so handsome !
Glad he got a special birthday treat.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Happy 1st Birthday, Gandorf!!!!arty:
Gina


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Belated birthday, Gandorf!! 

He's adorable!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday to a beautiful boy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Happy birthday handsome boy !!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Happy birthday you cute boy!!


----------



## psvzum (Jun 11, 2009)

What a beautiful boy! Love his coloring with the black ear and tail tips : )


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy birthday to a beautiful boy.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy belated birthday, Gandorf!! He's beautiful ! I'd love to see more pictures of your boy.


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok, more photos. Gandorf wanted to pose today out in the sun after his trip to the groomer. He is 13 months old now and he wanted to show you how he looks for the holidays!


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

He looks absolutely beautiful. You're doing an amazing job! I know you have a groomer, but still, you have to do the daily upkeep that allows that fabulous coat to develop. Way to go!!!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I just love him!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Gandorf is beautiful. What a beautiful coat.


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy Birthday ! WOW! Gandorf is one beautiful Hav. 
My Petunia had her one year birthday last month on Nov 14th. 
I'm very curious as to what you do to keep the tear and mouth stains away. Tear and particularly mouth staining really takes away from their appearance, I'm willing to try anything to correct the problem except medications. I'm searching for things to try that will improve the staining problem.

In one of you first few post in this thread you mentioned that you changed Gandorf's brands of dog food to Natural Balance and that the tear staining improved. 
Are you still feeding Gandorf NB?

If you don't mind can you post what foods, treats, water dispenser (bowl or bottle) and any other daily routines you have with Gandorf that might relate to his having such a gorgeous stain free coat?
Thank You!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Beautiful, beautiful boy !!!


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

TShot said:


> I'm very curious as to what you do to keep the tear and mouth stains away. Tear and particularly mouth staining really takes away from their appearance, I'm willing to try anything to correct the problem except medications. I'm searching for things to try that will improve the staining problem.
> 
> In one of you first few post in this thread you mentioned that you changed Gandorf's brands of dog food to Natural Balance and that the tear staining improved.
> Are you still feeding Gandorf NB?
> ...


TShot,
Yes Gandorf is still on Natural Balance dog food (Ultra Premium Small Bites) and is the only food he will eat and we have tried several of the top rated brands including canned. My wife smashes up PureBites freeze dried cheese and chicken dog treats and sprinkles that over the top of the small bites and he always eats it. We leave his food out all the time so when he is hungry he eats. He does not like any kind of canned or wet dog food. As far as water he gets Reverse Osmosis filtered water in his bowl at all times same as the food. He also has a water bottle that hangs on his gate to the kitchen which he "sometimes" uses but prefers the bowl usually. I honestly think the beard staining problem you have will not be there with dry food unless Petunia is lapping a lot of water at the same time she is eating, but can't say for sure as Gandorf has never had any beard staining problem, sticky beard with ice cream treats yes! We also notice that certain treats cause the eyes to stain and tear more so we have eliminated them all and he only gets Wellness Pure Rewards in the Turkey & Salmon Jerky flavor and he will do just about anything to get those and we do use those in moderation so he will eat his regular food. Any treats with beef or venison causes his eyes to tear up and stain more. He still gets some tearing (I think they all do to some extent) but we try to keep it cleaned up as much as possible (he gets a bath every 7-10 days also). Hope that helps some.
Gene

EDIT: also this may have some bearing also, Gandorf gets fed from a paper plate as he does not like a bowl for his food to eat out of so maybe the larger paper plate keeps his beard out of the way?


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

He's a beautiful boy - so handsome and proud of himself!

I too was interested to read about the switch from Innova to Natural Balance. Panda is eating Innova now and it seems like she has a lot of eye discharge. I don't know if the two are related or not. Her muzzle is turning a wheat color (from white), but I don't know if that's because her mom was chocolate and some of those genes are showing themselves in her coat (she now has some chocolate mixed with black around the top of her head and around her eyes).


----------



## heatherkurt (Sep 1, 2009)

Love his coloring - what a handsome little guy!


----------



## TShot (Jan 16, 2009)

Gene,
Yes your post in very helpful. Obviously you are getting very good results. I'm thinking If we copy what your are feeding Gandorf, then if it is the food/treats causing her staining, maybe it will help.
I just made a trip to the pet store and bought a bag of NB Ultra Premium and some Wellness Pure Rewards treats. I'll be switching Petunia from Solid Gold to the NB. I placed some of the NB next to her Solid Gold food and she seems to really like it. Petunia is an extremely picky eater and also does not like canned food. I'm having a heck of a time finding a high quality food that she enjoys. When I mix chicken or carrots in her kibble she picks that out and leaves the dog food. 
Thanks again!
BTW, I think you need to stop using the paper plates and upgrade Grandorf to a fine China dinner plate. LOL!
Tony


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Gandorf is GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Gandorf is so beautiful and strikes such perfect poses for pictures! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

He's beautiful! Can't get over how much he's changed!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Gandorf is so handsome! Your groomer does an amazing job! There are so few that seem to know what a Havanese should look like, but obviously Gadorf is in great hands. Love the pictures!


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Here are a couple of updated pics of Gandorf taken today since we know everyone here likes pics. He will be 1yr and 8mos old on July 5th, just around the corner. He has been holding steady at 15lbs. He knows we are going traveling and camping in our RV and he is going too and wants to know why we have not left yet as all his "stuff" is packed (I think more than we have).


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Beautiful boy!! Our son just spent a week on business in Phoenix . . . hot, hot, hot! (But it is here, too, plus high humidity :redface Have fun on your trip.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

His coat is gorgeous! What a beautiful boy!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

As handsome as ever !!


----------



## SnickersDad (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, as long as we seem to be on the subject of tear and beard stains -- How does one tell if it is indeed a stain or just the fur changing color naturally? Snickers, when born had a 100% white muzzle -- now it's much more brown / tan like the rest of her tri-coloring. How do I know if it's a stain or not?

And, Gandorf is a REAL Handsome young man.

Cheers!
Jim and Lynda and the P&P machine.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I think we need pictures to determine if he's got staining.... :eyebrows:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sneaky, Sheri, very sneaky! LOL

Gandolf looks wonderful ! What a lovely coat. Enjoy the traveling!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Gandorf is a gorgeous boy! It's surprising to me how he's so very white now, with the color he started out. You are doing a beautiful job with his coat!


----------



## Metchosin (Jun 29, 2009)

Gandorf's colours are amazing!


----------



## Gandorf (Jan 16, 2009)

Well we are now back home after a month on the road and Gandorf did pretty well as a traveler and got his first beach experience on a beach at Bandon, Oregon. We turned him loose for the first time in his life that he could run to his hearts content. We were pretty nervous at first as he got pretty far away from us and the ocean was pretty loud but momma knew the trick as she yelled "treat-treat" and back he came. It was very hard to get any good pics of him running but I managed to catch one up close as he was running towards me. He had more sand in his hair than you can imagine and went into the frigid water too.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Look at that boy - so happy and free on the beach! His color change from when he was a pup is amazing!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

what a gorgeous beach picture! Glad Gandorf had a great time !


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh such a happy, happy boy. Boy what a colour change!!!!! Such a handsome fur kid.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, what a happy free boy! I'm glad the trip went well and that Gandorf had so much fun.


----------

